# Pego



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Stayed at Pego at the end of February, just a week before the final date for evictions.

Does anyone know what is happening there please?


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*pego*

 
Hi. 
I don't know if its any use but 
we bumped into a chap at Buames les dames in France in june/july who we had met last winter at pego and because we had heard about the evictions I asked him what he knew about it?
If my memory serves me he said that we wild campers are still welcome and that it appeared to be a health and safety issue with the "caravans"
and that we are/should be ok!
Hope thats of some use,
We shall certainly be inclined to go and check if in the area again.
I hope somebody replies with 1st hand knowledge.
Good luck with your quest.
Regards 1happy


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for info. Looking forward to visiting again in the New Year!

Teresa


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*PEGO*

What and where is "Pego"?

Trev


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Pego is a brilliant place to park up in Portugal. It is a Barragem and there is a nice little cheap restaurant. A good stopping off point on your journey South or back home.


----------

